
Show HN: Eureka, run compute tasks on the cloud with no DevOps or setup - alongal
https://get.eureka.guru
======
kyatos23
Sounds pretty cool! What are the limits?

~~~
alongal
Thanks! On the free web demo you can only run 3 concurrent tasks. By joining
the beta you can increase that limit to any amount.

------
ClamFake
Where is pricing info? Fail.

~~~
alongal
We wanted to keep the website simple :). We charge a few % over the infra
costs, which comes out to about $0.05 per hour per core. Anyway, it's in
prototype stage, and we're not charging anybody yet.

